
Show HN: Kixker – The social soccer news app (curated by r/soccer community) - haile
I am a huge soccer fan, but nowadays I could rarely find the time to go from web to web to read soccer news and watch highlights.<p>Recently, I&#x27;ve found the reddit r&#x2F;soccer community (~400k redditors) to be a great source for soccer news and highlights. The problem is that it&#x27;s painful trying to read news and filter out game highlights on mobile devices (especially on game day).<p>Over the holidays, I&#x27;ve spent time to build the apps (Android &amp; iOS) and this is my way to follow the latest&#x2F;important soccer news.<p>Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.talatululabs.kixker<p>iOS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;id1067496083<p>Would love to get your feedback!
======
nuggien
Can this be made generic? How about one for /r/nba?

